# Leg cramps



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been having cramps in my calves, usually left often both, at night, 3-4 times per week. This wakes me out of a sound sleep and only lessens if I move my legs to a cool spot on the sheet. I just did a search on the Internet and several sites say that thyroid disease often causes this. Of course low potassium is a common culprit as well.

Anyone here experience this?.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I have been having cramps in my calves, usually left often both, at night, 3-4 times per week. This wakes me out of a sound sleep and only lessens if I move my legs to a cool spot on the sheet. I just did a search on the Internet and several sites say that thyroid disease often causes this. Of course low potassium is a common culprit as well.
> 
> Anyone here experience this?.


"We" are prone to electrolyte imbalances and also low ferritin. Have you had a ferritin test?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

I take a complete electrolyte supplement by capsule every day. However, I am active doing cardio, lots of walking, weight lifting, kettle bells etc.. And it is always hot here in the South.

Stay hydrated. I can not empathise that strongly enough.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

The company I work for was acquired by a company based in Atlanta, Rollins Inc. I was there a couple times in August 2010, the heat and humidity was brutal, of course that is coming from someone living in Boston.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> The company I work for was acquired by a company based in Atlanta, Rollins Inc. I was there a couple times in August 2010, the heat and humidity was brutal, of course that is coming from someone living in Boston.


August? OMG!! You must have fried! LOL!


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't comment on the leg cramps since from soccer I've gotten cramps my entire life, but it does seem that I'm a little more prone to them currently. But even then, it could also be that I'm 30 and trying to play soccer for 2 hours straight... lol

However, I have noticed hand cramps have increased tremendously over the last few years. After a hard days work, my hand almost locks up from muscle cramps in the forearm. I actually have to move the fingers with my other hand to unlock them. It is linked more to warmer days where I have to swing a hammer a lot, but I've been working in the field since I was a teenager and this is a relatively new development.

I just make sure I drink a lot of fluids every day and even more when I play soccer. Even if I'm not thirsty I try to make sure I drink during breaks.


----------



## John (Mar 30, 2012)

I get cramps in my calves and quads. It almost feels like that tight, sore feeling after a leg workout. I too try to drink lots and lots of water, that's what my doc recommended and it helps a lot.. I'll sometimes use ibuprofen when it's really bad but I need to be careful with that as I can wind up using it all the time it seems.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The more water you drink, the more electrolytes get flushed out. They must be replaced one way or the other.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Calcium supplements worked for me (pill form, not tums). After my TT, I had leg cramps every night. I started making sure I took a calcium supplement right before I went to bed, and they stopped. After about 4 nights of no cramps, I stopped taking one right before bed (I still take one mid-day, but have for years because of my birth control) and haven't had a charlie horse since.

I used to get those things about weekly as a kid. Woke me up in the middle of the night, and as young as I was, I'd scream and cry for my mom to come rub them out. Still get them occasionally, (before TT), but since I'm older, I can walk them out.  Totally feel your pain though. Those things are nasty when they wake you up at 2 am.


----------

